# Règles mail.app et Gmail



## mefysto (25 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai sur mon mac 2 comptes gmail qui utilisent des règles pour tout trier.

j'ai 5 dossiers qui stockés sur le mac avec une règle qui dit quand un message arrive de tel groupe le déplacer dans le dossier. Il n'est donc pas dans la boîte de réception.

Mais le problème c'est que sur l'Ipad les mails qui vont dans les dossiers n'apparaissent pas.

J'avais presque résolu le problème en mettant des filtres et des labels sur mes deux comptes gmail mais il faut à chaque fois que je clique sur chaque label pour qu'il cherche les nouveaux messages et c'est pénible.


Avez vous une solution à mon problème ? Une application ou une petite astuce.

Merci d'avance.


Stuke

up


----------

